# vmwaretools kompilieren nach update auf openrc nicht mehr

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich eine virtuelle Maschine upgedatet habe lassen sich die vmware tools nicht mehr bauen.

Wie mir scheint gibt es jetzt andere Restriktionen für makefiles?

Mir fällt der Fehler "Makefile:1610: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop." auf.

```

vmware-config-tools.pl 

Stopping VMware Tools services in the virtual machine:

   Guest operating system daemon:                                      done

   Unmounting HGFS shares:                                             done

   Guest filesystem driver:                                            done

   VM communication interface socket family:                           done

None of the pre-built vmmemctl modules for VMware Tools is suitable for your 

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmemctl module 

for your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? 

[yes] 

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r5/build/include] 

Extracting the sources of the vmmemctl module.

Building the vmmemctl module.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config7/vmmemctl-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r5/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. \

  MODULEBUILDDIR= modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5'

Makefile:1610: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [vmmemctl.ko] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config7/vmmemctl-only'

Unable to build the vmmemctl module.

The memory manager driver (vmmemctl module) is used by VMware host software to 

efficiently reclaim memory from a virtual machine.

If the driver is not available, VMware host software may instead need to swap 

guest memory to disk, which may reduce performance.

The rest of the software provided by VMware Tools is designed to work 

independently of this feature.

If you want the memory management feature, you can install the driver by 

running vmware-config-tools.pl again after making sure that gcc, binutils, make

and the kernel sources for your running kernel are installed on your machine. 

These packages are available on your distribution's installation CD.

[ Press Enter key to continue ] 

None of the pre-built vmhgfs modules for VMware Tools is suitable for your 

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmhgfs module for

your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes] 

Extracting the sources of the vmhgfs module.

Building the vmhgfs module.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config8/vmhgfs-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r5/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. \

  MODULEBUILDDIR= modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5'

Makefile:1610: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [vmhgfs.ko] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config8/vmhgfs-only'

Unable to build the vmhgfs module.

The filesystem driver (vmhgfs module) is used only for the shared folder 

feature. The rest of the software provided by VMware Tools is designed to work 

independently of this feature.

If you wish to have the shared folders feature, you can install the driver by 

running vmware-config-tools.pl again after making sure that gcc, binutils, make

and the kernel sources for your running kernel are installed on your machine. 

These packages are available on your distribution's installation CD.

[ Press Enter key to continue ] 

None of the pre-built vmxnet modules for VMware Tools is suitable for your 

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmxnet module for

your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes] 

Extracting the sources of the vmxnet module.

Building the vmxnet module.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config9/vmxnet-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r5/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. \

  MODULEBUILDDIR= modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5'

Makefile:1610: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [vmxnet.ko] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config9/vmxnet-only'

Unable to build the vmxnet module.

The fast network device driver (vmxnet module) is used only for our fast 

networking interface. The rest of the software provided by VMware Tools is 

designed to work independently of this feature.

If you wish to have the fast network driver enabled, you can install the driver

by running vmware-config-tools.pl again after making sure that gcc, binutils, 

make and the kernel sources for your running kernel are installed on your 

machine. These packages are available on your distribution's installation CD.

[ Press Enter key to continue ] 

None of the pre-built vmblock modules for VMware Tools is suitable for your 

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmblock module 

for your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? 

[yes] 

Extracting the sources of the vmblock module.

Building the vmblock module.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config10/vmblock-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r5/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. \

  MODULEBUILDDIR= modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5'

Makefile:1610: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [vmblock.ko] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config10/vmblock-only'

Unable to build the vmblock module.

The vmblock module enables dragging or copying files from within a host and 

dropping or pasting them onto your guest (host to guest drag and drop and file 

copy/paste).  The rest of the software provided by VMware Tools is designed to 

work independently of this feature (including guest to host drag and drop and 

file copy/paste).

If you would like the host to guest drag and drop and file copy/paste features,

you can install the driver by running vmware-config-tools.pl again after making

sure that gcc, binutils, make and the kernel sources for your running kernel 

are installed on your machine. These packages are available on your 

distribution's installation CD.

[ Press Enter key to continue ] 

None of the pre-built vmci modules for VMware Tools is suitable for your 

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmci module for 

your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes] 

Extracting the sources of the vmci module.

Building the vmci module.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config11/vmci-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r5/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. \

  MODULEBUILDDIR= modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5'

Makefile:1610: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [vmci.ko] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config11/vmci-only'

Unable to build the vmci module.

The communication service is used in addition to the standard communication 

between the guest and the host.  The rest of the software provided by VMware 

Tools is designed to work independently of this feature.

If you wish to have the VMCI feature, you can install the driver by running 

vmware-config-tools.pl again after making sure that gcc, binutils, make and the

kernel sources for your running kernel are installed on your machine. These 

packages are available on your distribution's installation CD.

[ Press Enter key to continue ] 

None of the pre-built vmxnet3 modules for VMware Tools is suitable for your 

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmxnet3 module 

for your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? 

[yes] 

Extracting the sources of the vmxnet3 module.

Building the vmxnet3 module.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config12/vmxnet3-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r5/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. \

  MODULEBUILDDIR= modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5'

Makefile:1610: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [vmxnet3.ko] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config12/vmxnet3-only'

Unable to build the vmxnet3 module.

The driver for the VMXNET 3 virtual network card is used only for our advanced 

networking interface. The rest of the software provided by VMware Tools is 

designed to work independently of this feature.

If you wish to have the advanced network driver enabled, you can install the 

driver by running vmware-config-tools.pl again after making sure that gcc, 

binutils, make and the kernel sources for your running kernel are installed on 

your machine. These packages are available on your distribution's installation 

CD.

[ Press Enter key to continue ] 

None of the pre-built pvscsi modules for VMware Tools is suitable for your 

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the pvscsi module for

your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes] 

Extracting the sources of the pvscsi module.

Building the pvscsi module.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config13/pvscsi-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r5/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. \

  MODULEBUILDDIR= modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5'

Makefile:1610: *** mixed implicit and normal rules.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [pvscsi.ko] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config13/pvscsi-only'

Unable to build the pvscsi module.

Unable to run 'mkinitrd -h.'

Execution aborted.

```

Hat da jemand ne Idee?

----------

